# Mindsp Dirac Analog



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi wondering if the hardware changes e.g.the sample rate gets updated, is there a chance of this happening.

The thing is when I tend to purchase things like this, the hardware gets updated for the better and I am left with the old one, only if I had waited.

So do I wait for a few more months or purchase now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Phillips said:


> Hi wondering if the hardware changes e.g.the sample rate gets updated, is there a chance of this happening.
> 
> The thing is when I tend to purchase things like this, the hardware gets updated for the better and I am left with the old one, only if I had waited.
> 
> ...


That seems highly doubtful, except for an altogether new product introduction, which is inevitable but no way to know when. Buy when you area ready to use and enjoy it!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Hi wondering if the hardware changes e.g.the sample rate gets updated, is there a chance of this happening.
> 
> The thing is when I tend to purchase things like this, the hardware gets updated for the better and I am left with the old one, only if I had waited.
> 
> ...


How will you know when?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

True would it be a hardware change or software update, not sure about sample rates?


----------

